# How many Rounds?



## Trad1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just put my 750th round threw my M&P .40c today.For those who have the M&P.40 compact how many rounds have you put threw yours??I know its not a lot but its a start.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

750 is *a lot* for one session.

I don't own an M&P, but I usually do 200 in loads of five.

In fact, I'll likely hit the range this Friday or Saturday and do another 200. I love to shoot and these days, I'm past working marks and now working double taps and rapid fire.


----------



## Trad1 (Dec 25, 2013)

That was not in one session it was my fifth time out.Just keeping count.


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

How in the world do you guys keep track of how many rounds you put through your guns? I have had numerous guns, both handguns and long guns, and there is no way I could tell you how many rounds have been put through them! :smt071


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Smokey74 said:


> How in the world do you guys keep track of how many rounds you put through your guns? ....


Just look at all the empty boxes filled with spend brass you plan to reload someday so you refuse to throw them away.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I count the empty boxes of bullets, It's easy to load 500 at at time and just keep track. Plus I write down all my data in my load book.


----------

